# reducing the number of ttys

## Flynn

I recently noticed that both of my gentoo boxes have 64 ttys. This is just pure overkill and I would like to reduce this number to something like 4. I thought this might be a kernel setting but I can't find it anywhere in menuconfig.

----------

## Nerevar

Look in /etc/inittab.

----------

